# Playing brass with braces



## R3PL4Y

I am a high school senior who plays trombone and is planning on auditioning for music schools in a few months, but I have to get braces on next week, which i will have on when I am auditioning. I know these will affect my playing, but I was hoping someone here could tell me how much and what I can do to keep playing as well as I can.


----------

